# [help] legal problem regarding child custody for expats married to canadian



## cresscendo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry that I'm posting this on my first post without any introduction whatsoever.. However I'm currently having a very serious and urgent legal problem regarding the law of child custody.

I'm actually asking here on behalf of my sister, who is an expat from indonesia, married to a canadian and is now a citizen. However due to lack of commitment from the husband, my sister decided for a divorce and s now facing a very bitter legal problem regarding the child custody and ownership.

As the immediate family, we would really want that the daughter of my sister to be under our custody but it seems that the canadian government at the moment says otherwise and that my sister is not elligible as their parents.

Yet, on the other hand, my sister still required to provide financial backing for the divoced husband and for my niece.

We would really appreciate if anyone here might have a knowledge on how to settle this matter or can help me getting legal help to settle our case here.

I'm urging my sister to register for this forum as well but it appears she's currently had no time for such.. She's living in ontario.

Any slightest of help or information is very greatly appreciated, thanks in advanced for anyone that may be able to help us getting through this.


----------

